
“It's OK to Be White” Flyers Lead to Promise of “Severest Disciplinary Action” - deogeo
http://reason.com/2019/11/04/its-ok-to-be-white-flyers-lead-to-promise-of-severest-disciplinary-action-by-western-conn-state-u/
======
planetzero
"It's not clear whether the "Islam is right about women" message is meant (or
will likely be understood) literally,"

So are they admitting that Islam is inherently sexist against women? If not,
then this isn't really hate speech.

What about all of the fliers saying Ben Shapiro is a termite that needs to be
exterminated? Nobody cares, even though it's blatant anti-semitism.

The problem is that the left can be horribly racist and bigoted with impunity
(and it will be explained away and ignored by the media) and when anyone on
the other side says something they don't like (and may not even be that bad),
it's considered 'hate speech'.

